# machine knitting magazine



## wannabeknittin (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for some more current reading materials.

Does anyone know if there are any machine knitting magazines still published in Europe that would be available in North America? Any titles?
or when were they last published?

I only know of one in the united states. Are there any more?
Thanks


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I too would also be interested.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I only know of Machine Knitting Monthly that is still being published in the UK. The subscription is offered to US either directly from them or through Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Knitting-Monthly/dp/B000071GQM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362522554&sr=8-1&keywords=machine+knitting+monthly


----------



## wannabeknittin (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Thank you, I have a name at least now. I'll go to the big book store and see if they might have any on the shelf. possibly!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I posted this message a short while ago about as US distributor for the UK magazine, Machine Knitting Monthly.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145257-1.html

Val


----------



## Zach (Feb 25, 2012)

Knit N Style magazine has a few machine knit garments and also instruction usually for the LK150 or manual machine. some of the patterns can be put into DAK. you then need to do a swatch and chart your pattern 
or put onto a punch card. It is a resource for good ideas and is here in the USA.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

wannabeknittin said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am looking for some more current reading materials.
> 
> I only know of one in the united states. Are there any more?
> Thanks


Hi,

Have you tried Country Knitting of Maine's News and Views? This is the 21st century version of the magazine started by Alles Hutchison back in the early 70s. Check it out at http://www.countryknittingofmaine.com/


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Customknitsmfg.com sells the knitting magazine in the U.S.


----------



## Jaszy (Apr 30, 2011)

The best knitting machine magazine is Machine Knitting Monthly from the UK. It is around $13 per issue and much cheaper by subscription or off the bookstore rack. Even cheaper if you take a longer subscription than 1 year. This magazine has lots of patterns for all types of machines as well as great learning tips and how to's and also instructions on how to use those accessories such as shadow lace tool, garter bars, lace carriages, etc.
Knit 'n Style sometimes has a knitting machine pattern but is mostly for handknitters. It too is a great magazine if you handknit.
Country News and Views is also a great publication for machine knitting but not as much information as the UK magazine. Hope this helps!


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

Jaszy said:


> The best knitting machine magazine is Machine Knitting Monthly from the UK. It is around $13 per issue and much cheaper by subscription or off the bookstore rack. Even cheaper if you take a longer subscription than 1 year. This magazine has lots of patterns for all types of machines as well as great learning tips and how to's and also instructions on how to use those accessories such as shadow lace tool, garter bars, lace carriages, etc.
> Knit 'n Style sometimes has a knitting machine pattern but is mostly for handknitters. It too is a great magazine if you handknit.
> Country News and Views is also a great publication for machine knitting but not as much information as the UK magazine. Hope this helps!


Jaszy, the Machine Knitting Monthly subscription sound interesting. Do they have the option of an email subscription. I know some of my hubby's monthly subscriptions are available by not by email but on the computer. ( However they do it.. com or something or another.) Real technical aren't I? More information if possible would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

[/quote] Jaszy, the Machine Knitting Monthly subscription sound interesting. Do they have the option of an email subscription. I know some of my hubby's monthly subscriptions are available by not by email but on the computer. ( However they do it.. com or something or another.) Real technical aren't I? More information if possible would be appreciated. Thanks[/quote]

Hi,

MKM doesn't have an e-mail option. Anne Smith, the publisher, has a very small, but extremely talented staff. Everytime I get a new issue, I change my mind about who my favorite design is. I went to "Knitters Dream Week" in the U.K. in 2009, and met Anne Smith and several of the designers who write for the magazine. All lovely people!

I get my copy thru the group subscription the Interknit MK club has. I would give up cable TV before I would give up my subscriptions to MKM and News & Views!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with Mary, I can't wait for my issue of MKM to arrive each month at club.

While there isn't an online version, Anne does have an MKM website that gives you a peak at each issue's cover and listing of much of the content. 
http://www.machineknittingmonthly.net/index.php

In addition, there are tips, letters, and a "helpline" on the site. If you are in the US, don't order through there, go through the site listed in the conversation linked above (http://www.customknitsmfg.net ) as it is less expensive.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Think I would like to subscribe to the knitting magazine you suggested. I still have magazines from 1970's called Knitking mag. Noticed many of the things I have knitted over the years, I still wear. Also have some knit and crochet mags from the 30's 40's and 50's. lots are still very stylish.


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

I would also like to know if there are any knitting books that I an buy in Australia :?: Joy


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Entity said:


> I only know of Machine Knitting Monthly that is still being published in the UK. The subscription is offered to US either directly from them or through Amazon.com:
> http://www.amazon.com/Machine-Knitting-Monthly/dp/B000071GQM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362522554&sr=8-1&keywords=machine+knitting+monthly


Thank you, I think I would rather send a kid to camp for that much money.


----------

